# Pearl's first litter



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought it would be nice to make this thread to document Pearl's pregnancy and birth.
Pearl is a blue cream British Shorthair and was mated to a red self.
She had called a couple of times and was mated on her 3rd call when I took her to the studs place on the 15th March. As soon as she arrived she appeared to be off call, she stayed for 2 nights but not a beep and she was just hiding away, obviously unhappy.
I brought her home and guess what! She started calling in the car on the way home 
It was then decided that I would collect the stud and attempt to mate them here so I collected him and they mated 6 times that evening and the next day her call stopped so I took him back home. She would only mate if I was there with her.
Having a stud cat is not for the faint hearted! Having never experienced this before I was surprised how smelly it is, and I had to throw out my toaster which got sprayed! I hadn't thought to clear my kitchen work tops so lots of things had to be binned and scrubbed!
6 days later she started calling again so it was clear she wasn't pregnant!
I waited for the call to be very strong and collected the stud again 3 days later. This time I was prepared and cleared my work tops etc.
There was 11 matings on the 28th March, and 4 on the 29th, she would only mate if I was with her, thankfully the boy didn't mind my presence!
I took him home the day after the wait began.
Time went by and no calling! After the 3 weeks she had pinked up, I was delighted! 
The pregnancy has been fine, she was initially very hungry, then tired, now she's both and generally looking uncomfortable and fed up!
Day 63 is the 30th May so I'm very very excited.
I predict 4 kittens that will be born on day 68, June 4th.
Expected colours are...
* red boys & girls
* cream boys & girls
* black boys
* blue boys
* black tortie girls
* blue cream girls
Nice choice of colours there, my wish is for a red girl!!

Hope you enjoyed reading as much as I've enjoyed sharing the story so far.
I will keep this updated and plan to include the birth here, as it happens, very exciting!

6 weeks...
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps72fe2b5d.jpg.html]

7 weeks...
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zps2b857787.jpg.html]

8 weeks...
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zps9690b760.jpg.html]


----------



## debsue (Feb 25, 2014)

Pearl is beautiful. Thankyou for your story and I look forward to seeing the pics of the kittens


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she is beautiful, cant wait to see her babies._


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely  
My blue cream girl is 63 days on the 30th too! I'm not very good at taking photos and she gives me such a disapproving glare it makes me laugh but here is one of my girl.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow I wonder who will pop first! You need to keep me updated 
Your girl is beautiful! She looks huge!! How many do your predict?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww best wishes to both girls


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is looking lovely Alison :001_wub:


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I will let you know when she has them. I'm feeling so nervous for her now! I think she looks bigger on one side so my guess is three  hope all goes well and you get your red girl 

Ps thanks moggiesmum


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My girl is also 63 days on the 30th .... Lol 

This was her last weekend .. Think we have more than 4


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I bet she's got 5 or 6 baking in there Cosmills 
What colours are you expecting?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Seal, blue, chocs and Lilacs ... Some maybe with Tabby 

Am going 6 .. Even on both sides she is just massive , my other girl is due the week after her, she had 5 last time and is small in comparasion 

Pics of Roise @ 7 weeks totally different think she is carrying 4


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a sweet face she has!!!! Beautiful markings too. Can't wait to hear what she has and drool over pictures of kittens.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww how exciting for all 3 of us!! 

Cosmills your girl looks massive! &#128558;


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She is , she has started to lose her plug this morning 5 days to go


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Getting bigger now!!

Day 60...

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps11474f4f.jpg.html]


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

My girl seems to have take a shine to my wardrobe! She's got two birthing boxes but have cleared out my wardrobe and b


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Oops, meant to say and bought some non slip vet bedding just incase...


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

You'd think it was me having the child lol! I seem to be 'nesting', I can't stop buying things from Zooplus!! Have spent a small fortune in the last few weeks &#128550;


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha, I've been just the same! I like your website, I wonder if my other girl could be a half cousin to your pearl. Her grandad is bustopher jones


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah! Do you know Val and John then? 

Pearl is from Fruitcake and Jimbojones. Buster hadn't sired any kittens at the time I was looking, he is a stunning example! I believe he's being neutered this year.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

No I don't know them but they have some lovely cats though. Your girls parents are stunners too! My girls mum was bred by them, black pearl so I had a look to see what granny looked like lol and saw lots of gorgeous furries!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes they have some beauties!

Nerves are setting in for me today, day 61.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Before bed last night I noticed a slight dampening to her rear end, I wonder if she's had her show, it's very possible that I wouldn't find it with the dog around.

Swithered whether to sleep on the couch last night but then told myself it's only day 61.

All is well this morning, day 62

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps8ec06681.jpg.html]


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> Before bed last night I noticed a slight dampening to her rear end, I wonder if she's had her show, it's very possible that I wouldn't find it with the dog around.
> 
> Swithered whether to sleep on the couch last night but then told myself it's only day 61.
> 
> ...


Awww!! My British sat like this before & after she gave birth to lol!! :001_tt1: Not long to go!!!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

How are your girls doing today Alisondalziel and Cosmills? No signs here yet although Angel is looking very fed up


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the photo of her on her back.

Lola had a slight brownish discharge for 2-3 days before she had her kittens, and it is sometimes just that - a slight discharge, not an obvious show.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Pearl had the brownish discharge 2 nights ago!!

Lots of kitten kicks but nothing happening yet!

Couldn't sleep last night I'm too nervous and excited, come on kittens!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I still don't think it's gonna be tonight, I think Sunday-Tuesday.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish you and every one else on here that are having kittens, that they all arrive safe and well.
It must be so exciting for you all.

Nature is so magical. Those little tiny noses and paws:001_wub:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

A gorgeous mother. Can't wait to see the kittens!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope all goes well, you must be so excited, our girl is having her maiden litter too, due around the 12th.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> How are your girls doing today Alisondalziel and Cosmills? No signs here yet although Angel is looking very fed up


Nothing really my end ... A little discharge but she is still running about like a loon .. Am saying Wednesday for us here ... X


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jill3 said:


> I wish you and every one else on here that are having kittens, that they all arrive safe and well.
> It must be so exciting for you all.
> 
> Nature is so magical. Those little tiny noses and paws:001_wub:


Thank you ... Fingers and paws crossed for all xx


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Her behaviour is definitely different today, she's certainly not running around lol, she's either eating, drinking or lying sprawled out somewhere on the floor!! 

I'm finding the waiting difficult lol, I'm like a kid at Xmas!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Still nothing lol!
Be nice if it was tonight but I think it's more likely to be tomorrow/Monday.
Day 64 today, I'm ridiculously excited!!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish I was excited! I'm just worried sick. Going to have to try and snap out of it so she doesn't pick up on my stress vibes!
Still no sign here. She had been taking it very easy until a fly flew past, she was after it in a flash jumping 3ft in the air and then taking off after it like a rocket!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Pearl is just lying around on her back, I can feel her milk is coming in, she's all bumpy underneath!
I'm on the couch tonight lol


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Labour has started


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

alisondalziel said:


> Labour has started


Good luck to you and Pearl, hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Good luck my heart stopped when you said it started! Will be checking back on this thread.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Good Luck with the kittens. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Oooh! Hope everything goes well. Keep us updated as and when you can.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Black tortie born


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck hope every thing goes well for Mum and her new Borns:thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

A second black tortie!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Black tortie! Cute. Im sitting here wih my tabby and white on my lap


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

EDIT!!!
Now they're dry they're actually blue torties!!

3rd kitten now born


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> EDIT!!!
> Now they're dry they're actually blue torties!!
> 
> 3rd kitten now born


They sound yummy! :001_wub:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

3rd kitten is also a blue tortie!!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

First look...

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpsc9395a52.jpg.html]


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

At least one more to come


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Pearl :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

We now have a 4th and 5th, both cream boys!!!

The 1st kitten looks weak though, hope she's going to make it.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking strong thoughts for the 1st little girl and the rest of the litter. Mum looks quite pleased with herself, as she should.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

How exciting ! 
How many girls and boys are there??


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Very sleepy morning update...

We have 3 blue cream girls, and 2 creams, one boy and 1 girl.

One girl is weak and I don't know if she'll make it.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope the little girl picks up. Is she suckling?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mum! Do I spy a blue cream girl?? :001_wub:

IS the baby ok? I had the same in this litter, after day 1, it was obvious she was just tiny, I have fed her for 9days and she is already gaining on her own now, not fed her for 2days and nearly the same weight at her littermates


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mum! Do I spy a blue cream girl?? :001_wub:

IS the baby ok? I had the same in this litter, after day 1, it was obvious she was just tiny, I have fed her for 9days and she is already gaining on her own now, not fed her for 2days and nearly the same weight at her littermates


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well done to mum and her Babies.
It's made be go all broody thinking about the Cream Boy.
Can't wait to see a picture of them all.
:001_tt1:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been to the vet and got cimicat and have managed to giver her 2ml, I will continue every 2 hours and see how she does. 
She seems physically fine, she's just small and weak and unable to latch on, she just falls over.
Please say a prayer for her, I'm already teary thinking about losing her.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> I've been to the vet and got cimicat and have managed to giver her 2ml, I will continue every 2 hours and see how she does.
> She seems physically fine, she's just small and weak and unable to latch on, she just falls over.
> Please say a prayer for her, I'm already teary thinking about losing her.


Oh no Positive and Healing Vibes to your Baby girl.
Hope someone will come along that have experience of this and can help you.

Fingers and paws crossed for her xxx


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Such a worrying time isn't it. Have said a prayer for your little one. Have you got any nutri drops? X


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> I've been to the vet and got cimicat and have managed to giver her 2ml, I will continue every 2 hours and see how she does.
> She seems physically fine, she's just small and weak and unable to latch on, she just falls over.
> Please say a prayer for her, I'm already teary thinking about losing her.


all paws crossed my end   I hope she gets stronger with the cimi cat, that is what I use


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll see how she does with the cimicat, the vet said best now to give her anything more because it's a big enough struggle with the milk!

She's had a second 2ml and will keep going with her. Here are some first photos...

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps3007dbac.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zps888f4569.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zps70d62f59.jpg.html]


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, I hope the weak one will be ok. xxx


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I can hardly write for tears, sleep well little one xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I am so so sorry ... You did all you could be help her ... RIP little one xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So sorry, run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry Alison  Sleep tight tiny baby  ((()))


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this. RIP little one. Sending big hugs


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It's been one hell of an emotional roller coaster but I must count my blessings and be glad that the birth was easy, and the other 4 look healthy and strong. I'm also so very grateful for all the support and well wishes I've had from everyone, it means a lot!!

I did a little photo shoot...

Cream girl

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpsc95b8f25.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zpsa09f9539.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zpsd1fb003a.jpg.html]


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Blue cream one

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpsfaf68af9.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zpsde761793.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zps947be7db.jpg.html]


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Cream boy

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps30dfcac9.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zpsba54c740.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zps3e5f0427.jpg.html]


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are beautiful babies. So sorry to hear about the little girl. I'm sure you did everything you could to save her, but some angels just aren't meant to be here for long. It must be so heartbreaking to be a breeder at times, when you lose babies, but I do hope the joy of watching the rest grow will more than make up for the pain.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh poor baby  The others all look gorgeous and strong, sometimes not meant to be x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Blue cream two

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpsfa40b9ec.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zps7c24324d.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zps447e5a7a.jpg.html]


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear your Baby girl did not make it.
Sending some Hugs xxx

R.I.P Baby . the Angels at Rainbow Bridge will Take good care of you xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the new arrivals, so sorry you lost one


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gorgeous little ones xx
Sorry you lost one, you did all you could.
Some things just aren't meant to happen


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

r.i.p. sweet girl , best wishes for mum and babies , big hugs to you xx


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Weight update...
Between yesterday morning and last night.

Cream girl - gained 7g
Cream boy - gained 4g
Blue cream 1 - gained 5g
Blue cream 2 - gained 5g

All kittens are contented and sucking well so I'm happy. Will weigh again tonight.

Off to the vets tomorrow morning to have them checked.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

All have gained again so I'm happy.

Will update tomorrow after the vets.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Weight gain is continuing and the vets went great, he was happy with everything and I feel a bit more relaxed now.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The little mushrooms are now a week old!!
Photo shoot today

Cream Boy
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/1weekc_zpsa01c2c75.jpg.html]

Cream Girl
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/week1d_zpse63038e3.jpg.html]

Blue Cream 1
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/week1c_zps2e566e18.jpg.html]

Blue Cream 2
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/1weeka_zps3837e886.jpg.html]


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely babies  glad they are doing well


----------



## debsue (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful babies x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

2 weeks old now!!

Scotstar Biscotti

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps1fccfd36.jpg.html]

Scotstar Amaretti

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpse3ad4168.jpg.html]

Scotstar Star Anise

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpsc5695647.jpg.html]

Scotstar Magic Mushroom

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zpsa63cc5d7.jpg.html]


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my god 3 weeks already????????  I thought they were probably 3days old now lol! 

They are gorgeous! That little blue cream girl looks like a keeper....


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww what a lovely treat to have with my tea xx


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

2 weeks old. 

The little boy is the star of the litter so far!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

2 weeks that has flown by.

Gorgeous kittens :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful kittens. Sorry to hear about the first little girl. 

Enjoy the rest of your time with the kittens. The first litter is special


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It's almost been a year since pearl was mated and I'm making preparations for her mating this year (last litter).
Look at her kittens now...

[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg3_zps3082a58b.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg2_zpsddedc5e3.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg4_zps147dddef.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s657.photobucket.com/user/aldal83/media/imagejpg1_zps1eaee7ac.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_wub: They are beautiful


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow they have turned into beautiful babies havent they!!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

just looked through the whole thread and wow!! went from sadness to happiness at seeing the babies then wow again at seeing them as adults! lovely post


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Were does the time go ... We are planning again .. 

Wouldn't it be funny if the same girls gave birth around the same time again


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It would be funny yes!
She's due her vaccination first week in Feb then I'll try her on the first call after that, hoping for Feb rather than March.
Things are more difficult now as I need to plan litters around my uni holidays!


----------

